# [OT] aber trotzdem super ;-)

## ruth

moin,

gebt euch das da mal *lach*

http://www.dau-alarm.de

*gröl*

gruss

rootshell

----------

## dertobi123

Grade erst gefunden? Die Seite ist doch schon alt  :Wink: 

Tobias

----------

## ruth

ja,

tatsächlich erst gefunden...  :Wink: 

man kann ja nich alles kennen...  :Wink: 

----------

